# Suggestions d'amelioration du forum



## Nûmenor (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour
je suis nouveau et j'ai remarqué que ce sujet manquait a ce forum.
un sujet ou toutes les propositions d'ameliorations faites par les membres seront reunies pour faciliter la tache aux moderateurs et a l'admin. Comme ca vous saurez ce que veulent vos membres du forum 
bien sur, si je me suis trompé et que ce sujet existe deja, vous n'avez qu'a verrouillé, et surtout a l'epingler pour qu'il soit toujours en haut 

Bon je commence:
un forum sert bien evidemment a aider le gens de la maniere la plus efficace possible, or macgen ne propose pas de possibilité d'uploader des photos directement du site (je parle de photo grand format), ce qui peut etre enervant et decourageant. bon je sais que si vous autoriser ca, ca va faire exploser le serveur, alors je vous propose un equivalent:
dans la zone "ouvrir une nouvelle discussion", ajouter une option qui permettra de choisir sa photo sur son Mac, ensuite un bouton "Host" qui nous enverra directement sur Image shake (ou autre). ce lien (Host) nous raccourcira la tache, puisqu'on trouvera la photo qu'on a choisit sur le forum deja uploadée sur imageshake avec le lien url. il ne reste plus qu'a copier le lien.
bon, je vous donne l'idée (trouvée dans un forum) et a vous de programmer ca si vous voulez 

sinon, bravo a tout le monde vous faites de votre mieux


----------



## naas (10 Août 2009)

Il me semble, dans un temps lointain avoir proposé de faire une passerelle entre une boite email et un sujet, permettant aux possesseurs d'iphone dûment enregistrés sur macgé (en clair filtrage par adresse email) de poster leur photo en quasi direct.

autre suggestion: dépasser comment ça marche dans les résultats de requête google


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2009)

Si on pouvait ajouter une fonction "distributeur de café", ça serait top.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2009)

Et des massages Thaï? Hein? Pourquoi pas des massages Thaï?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2009)

La fonction album de ton profil peut te permettre d'uploader des images depuis ton mac vers ta galerie avec un lien à la clef&#8230;

Et si ton image n'est pas aux contraintes macg (800*800 px & 150 Ko) tu peux toujours utiliser portfoliohelper


----------



## Nûmenor (10 Août 2009)

naas a dit:


> Il me semble, dans un temps lointain avoir proposé de faire une passerelle entre une boite email et un sujet, permettant aux possesseurs d'iphone dûment enregistrés sur macgé (en clair filtrage par adresse email) de poster leur photo en quasi direct.
> 
> autre suggestion: dépasser comment ça marche dans les résultats de requête google



il y a une methode d'uploader des photo depuis iphone sur imageshake, tu connais?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on pouvait ajouter une fonction "distributeur de café", ça serait top.



Et une fonction "terrasse" aussi  :love:


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2009)

Il manque la fonction DDT© pour éliminer les nuisibles.


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et une fonction "terrasse" aussi  :love:



Ouais mais avec brumisateur alors.


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> macgen ne propose pas de possibilité d'uploader des photos directement du site (je parle de photo grand format), ce qui peut etre enervant et decourageant. bon je sais que si vous autoriser ca, ca va faire exploser le serveur, alors je vous propose un equivalent:
> dans la zone "ouvrir une nouvelle discussion", ajouter une option qui permettra de choisir sa photo sur son Mac, ensuite un bouton "Host" qui nous enverra directement sur Image shake (ou autre). ce lien (Host) nous raccourcira la tache, puisqu'on trouvera la photo qu'on a choisit sur le forum deja uploadée sur imageshake avec le lien url. il ne reste plus qu'a copier le lien.
> bon, je vous donne l'idée (trouvée dans un forum) et a vous de programmer ca si vous voulez



Ce ne doit pas être mon jour : je n'ai rien compris ! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ce ne doit pas être mon jour : je n'ai rien compris ! :mouais:


Tu comprends des trucs, des fois ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)

Moi j'ai déjà essayé d'uploader mes photos papier sur Macgé en les glissant dans la fente sur le côté de l'iMac, ça n'a pas fonctionné.
C'est naze Macgé quand même...


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu comprends des trucs, des fois ?!...



De moins en moins, hélas ! :rose:
Mais là, c'est le ponpon. De quoi t-est-ce qu'il parle ? D'une fonction "_ajouter une image_" ?! :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'ai déjà essayé d'uploader mes photos papier sur Macgé en les glissant dans la fente sur le côté de l'iMac, ça n'a pas fonctionné.
> C'est naze Macgé quand même...



Je t'avais dit que ca ne fonctionnait pas : j'ai déjà essayé aussi...


----------



## naas (11 Août 2009)

Cette quoi cette manie d'utiliser uploader ?
et télécharger ou transférer , copier, bref ce que vous voulez mais uploader...
C'est comme manger un hamburger avec un aloxe corton :sleep:


----------



## CBi (11 Août 2009)

Limiter les messages à 140 caractères, comme sur Twitter.


----------



## naas (11 Août 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Limiter les messages à 140 caractères, comme sur Twitter.



A 140 caractères minimum ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Limiter les messages à 140 caractères, comme sur Twitter.


Et une tof de femme nue à chaque post...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et une tof de femme nue à chaque post...



Je suis d'accord!


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis d'accord!


Je savais pouvoir compter sur toi !...


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et une tof de femme nue à chaque post...



150 Kg max et 800 cm de large


----------



## Nûmenor (11 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> De moins en moins, hélas ! :rose:
> Mais là, c'est le ponpon. De quoi t-est-ce qu'il parle ? D'une fonction "_ajouter une image_" ?! :rateau:




ben voila, le probleme vient de toi 
tient, meme un cerveau reptilien comprendra ca: va visiter "pc entraide" et regarde la methode qu'ils ont pour uploader une photo.
et reviens nous expliquer. j'aimerai bien voir ce qu'est un post "clair"


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2009)

On a déjà Dailymotion, Youtube, Google et Wiki pourquoi pas le Figaro.fr pendant qu'on y est !


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2009)

surtout si au final il faut encore s'emmerder à copier une url...brefle


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On a déjà Dailymotion, Youtube, Google et Wiki pourquoi pas le Figaro.fr pendant qu'on y est !


Plutôt (nan, pas le chien) bonjourmadame.fr !... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 150 Kg max



Euh, tu n'aimes pas les minces ?


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> ben voila, le probleme vient de toi
> tient, meme un cerveau reptilien comprendra ca: va visiter "pc entraide" et regarde la methode qu'ils ont pour uploader une photo.
> et reviens nous expliquer. j'aimerai bien voir ce qu'est un post "clair"



Je trouve les nioubs de plus en plus impolis !!!!!


----------



## Nûmenor (11 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je trouve les nioubs de plus en plus impolis !!!!!



c'est toi qui a commencé non? 
"3 - Tes messages sont souvent, pour ne pas dire "toujours", incompréhensibles et ca aussi, c'est mal."

moi je dis: c'est mal!


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

Qui se dévoue pour lui expliquer que mon surnom est Damoclès ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Qui se dévoue pour lui expliquer que mon surnom est Damoclès ?


Poil aux fesses ?!...


----------



## Nûmenor (11 Août 2009)

bon j'arrete là puisque certains s'amusent a pourrir mon topic...

alors, des suggestions?
eh? j'ai lu des suggestions sans reponses? on doit avoir des ripostes :/


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> bon j'arrete là puisque certains s'amusent a pourrir mon topic...



C'est vraiment pas le genre de la maison


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> bon j'arrete là puisque certains s'amusent a pourrir mon topic...
> 
> alors, des suggestions?
> eh? j'ai lu des suggestions sans reponses? on doit avoir des ripostes :/


Ça ne "supprime" pas grandes man&#339;uvres ce que tu suggères... :hein:
Faut toujours aller charger la photo sur un serveur...
Faut toujours copier/coller un lien...
Hmmm... 

J'préférerais qu'on me trouve ce p*tain de dessineux Moldo-Valaque que je réclame depuis 15 jours !...   
Afin de pouvoir fainéanter (comme d'habitude)... :style:

L'Amoque !...
T'as planqué où, ces fichus Moldo-Valaques ?!...


----------



## Nûmenor (11 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas le genre de la maison&#8230;



et c'est quoi le genre de la maison? 
je suis serieux, je veux suivre l'exemple! j'ai rien d'un ado qui s'enerve devant son mac, mais tu sais, je suis nouveau, et je connais pas encore les regles du forum. alors je tatonne parfois, je demande si c'est autorisé, mais quand je recois des remarques , de grosses remarques et des sanctions alors que je n'ai fais que demander "ai je le droit de faire ca?", ca enerve. 
Sinon je suis desolé de deranger ce forum.


bon on continue 
la methode que j'ai proposé ne fais que racourcir les choses, ce n'est pas une solution radicale.
mais les deux seul manip qui enrvent sont: aller sur image shake, et copier le lien


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> mais les deux seul manip qui enrvent sont: aller sur image shake, et copier le lien


Fainéant !... 
Prochaine étape, la téléportation ?!... 
(je vois que ça)


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'préférerais qu'on me trouve ce p*tain de dessineux Moldo-Valaque que je réclame depuis 15 jours !...
> Afin de pouvoir fainéanter (comme d'habitude)... :style:
> 
> L'Amoque !...
> T'as planqué où, ces fichus Moldo-Valaques ?!...





*aCLR*



_____ dessinateur
Diplômé de la PSoA

2, rue de la pataphysique
0000 Moldo-Valaquie​



Il a reçu ma carte mais j'ai toujours pas de réponse :rose:

Tu fais bien de le relancer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------




Nûmenor a dit:


> et c'est quoi le genre de la maison?
> je suis serieux, je veux suivre l'exemple! j'ai rien d'un ado qui s'enerve devant son mac, mais tu sais, je suis nouveau, et je connais pas encore les regles du forum. alors je tatonne parfois, je demande si c'est autorisé, mais quand je recois des remarques , de grosses remarques et des sanctions alors que je n'ai fais que demander "ai je le droit de faire ca?", ca enerve.
> Sinon je suis desolé de deranger ce forum.
> 
> ...



Elle ne te plaît pas la mienne ?


----------



## Nûmenor (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fainéant !...
> Prochaine étape, la téléportation ?!...
> (je vois que ça)



exact


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> la methode que j'ai proposé ne fais que racourcir les choses, ce n'est pas une solution radicale.



Il est parfois des raccourcis qui peuvent s'avérer fâcheusement radicaux. Prenons l'épée de Damoclès par exemple, si tu tentes de couper le cheveu en quatre que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> mon surnom est Damoclès ?



Laisserais-tu supposer que, d'un certain point de vue, tu aurais qq chose de droit et dur ?


----------



## Nûmenor (11 Août 2009)

on aime bien parler de damocles ici xD
moi je prefere parler de Galois 
je suis plus maths ^^


----------



## naas (11 Août 2009)

Bon je vous laisse jouer hein


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il est parfois des raccourcis qui peuvent s'avérer fâcheusement radicaux. Prenons l'épée de Damoclès par exemple, si tu tentes de couper le cheveu en quatre que se passe-t-il ?



Ben ça retombe sur le talon d'Achille... :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ça retombe sur le talon d'Achille... :sleep:


Pauvre Achille...


----------



## Nûmenor (11 Août 2009)

c'est bon les gars on arrete le HS s'il vous plait


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> c'est bon les gars on arrete le HS s'il vous plait


C'est le meilleur moyen, pour que ça continue...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2009)

Bon, pour améliorer le forum je suggère de recruter ces 2 là à l'entrée:


----------



## havez (12 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> c'est bon les gars on arrete le HS s'il vous plait



Le topic est parti en vrille depuis le début :rateau:
Il est trop tard, soit quelques membres de la Horde, ou les habitués du Bar, viennent l'achever,
ou le lock est mis dans la journée 

(les topic miraculés et survivants à ces maltraitances, soit dites en passant un peu méritée ,
existent mais sont en voies de disparition  et souvent, un petit bonhomme vert (oui bon sava hein  j'ai dis en général   ), ou un Grand Amok finissent par le sauvé, en le laissant coulé et fermé au fin fond des forums.
Hey oui, la vie est cruelle  )



 


@ jpmiss: pas mal  le forum serra un peu plus "select"


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

Allez, reprenons le sujet.
Pour améliorer la qualité du forum, je propose qu'on fasse passer des tests d'humour aux nioubes, on gagnera du temps.


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez, reprenons le sujet.
> Pour améliorer la qualité du forum, je propose qu'on fasse passer des tests d'humour aux nioubes, on gagnera du temps.


Hé...
Tu dis pas que des conneries, finalement !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hé...
> Tu dis pas que des conneries, finalement !...



Je te rassure, le naturel revient très vite au galop


----------



## Nûmenor (12 Août 2009)

des test d'humour xD??
quelle sera la premiere question? ^^


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

Pour toi c'est trop tard.
On sait déjà que tu n'en as pas.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> des test d'humour xD??
> quelle sera la premiere question? ^^


Ca serait pas une question mais un ordre:
"Tu te tourne et tu tombe le futal!"


----------



## pickwick (12 Août 2009)

tss tss 

C'est quand votre prochaine soirée "Collier de perles" ? 

de l'humour, Sire, encore de l'humour.. et rien que cela...
:love:


----------



## Nûmenor (12 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca serait pas une question mais un ordre:
> "Tu te tourne et tu tombe le futal!"



désolé, je suis pas de ta race 
bon; ------------------->()


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> désolé, je suis pas de ta race



Ah? C'est une race maintenant?
Ah ben ça va alors. Tant que c'est pas une maladie mentale...


----------



## bokeh (12 Août 2009)

On peut savoir QUI a proposé l'effacement du compte de *Backcat* ?!?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2009)

Qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre?


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre?



J'aurais pas dit mieux :mouais:


----------



## bokeh (12 Août 2009)

Tiens ?!? Du premier degré


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Tiens ?!? Du premier degré



de toute façons ... ON VA TOUS MOURIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> de toute façons ... ON VA TOUS MOURIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



non c fo tu man!!


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2009)

Ah c'est ici pour proposer des supers améliorations du forum.

Bon les femmes nues et lassives, c'est au dortoir.
Les macbookpro renouvelés tous les mois, ça suit son court.

La voiture de fonction en cours de négociation (il semble que Benjamin ait libéré les fonds, reste plus qu'à valider le catalogue).

Ben non, je vois pas comment améliorer les choses

Ah nan j'suis con, c'est que pour les modos ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2009)

Il est bien lui aussi... il me plaît...

Et si on ajoutait la possibilité de jeter des légumes pourris sur les nioubes à la con ?

Moi je trouve qu'au moyen âge on savait s'amuser !!!!


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Il est bien lui aussi... il me plaît...
> 
> Et si on ajoutait la possibilité de jeter des légumes pourris sur les nioubes à la con ?
> 
> Moi je trouve qu'au moyen âge on savait s'amuser !!!!



mais bon depuis 1981 il a fallu que tu trouve aut'chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2009)

Exact...

Dans mes bras !!!!

Alors cette gratte ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2009)

Ca y est entre mackie et sonny c'est l'amour fou. A quand un petit ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2009)

:affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2009)

Point de vue petit j'ai à faire en ce moment...

A moins qu'il ne faille lui prendre le petit, auquel cas, on peut réfléchir...


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Exact...
> 
> Dans mes bras !!!!
> 
> Alors cette gratte ?



en septembre monsieur


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2009)

En Septembre oui... mais quoi ?


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En Septembre oui... mais quoi ?



celle que tu m'a indiquer


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ce ne doit pas être mon jour : je n'ai rien compris ! :mouais:



Bah en fait moi non plus
Et puis, dans un éclair de lucidité, j'ai pigé

Imaginons que je poste un souci avec mon iPhone (écran fêlé)


je fais une photo avec un apn
je charge l'image sur mon bureau
je crée une nouvelle discussion
je choisis d'insérer une image
et là, en tâche de fond, vBull

charge un hébergeur d'images
stocke l'image dans un serveur
et colle l'url dans la balise 
[/LIST][/INDENT]
[*]je valide ma nouvelle discussion
[*]l'image est insérée dans le corps de message
[/LIST]
[/INDENT]


En somme, un pur truc de geek fainéant

:)


----------



## Nûmenor (13 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah en fait moi non plus
> Et puis, dans un éclair de lucidité, j'ai pigé
> 
> Imaginons que je poste un souci avec mon iPhone (écran fêlé)
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Imaginons que je poste un souci avec mon iPhone (écran fêlé)



On t'avait dit de le mettre sur '1' pour le faire le popcorn !


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

Pourquoi pas rajouter un bouton photobooth à côté de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, comme cela ça lance l'isight, ça prend la photo et ça fait toutes les étapes 2 à 5 sans rien foutre.

Ca laisse donc le temps d'aller sur le minichat et accessoirement se gratter le zobe


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



han 

comment tu as fait pour insérer une image comme ça toi ! Je sais que c'est pas les boutons qui te manquent mais quand même, c'est magique !


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ca laisse donc le temps d'aller sur le minichat et accessoirement se gratter le zobe


Ça on peut le faire tout le temps....
T'as deux mains, nan ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça on peut le faire tout le temps....
> T'as deux mains, nan ?!...



vantard


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça on peut le faire tout le temps....
> T'as deux mains, nan ?!...




rôooooooooooooooo depuis le temps que je cherchais une solution !








_moi je voudrais un petit bouton pour les smiley à la con :d_


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

Pas besoin de deux mains.
T'as pas une assistante?


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> vantard


Empoté !... 





yvos a dit:


> rôooooooooooooooo depuis le temps que je cherchais une solution !


À vot' service...


----------



## Superboy58 (14 Août 2009)

Salut à tous 

Pour parler du sujet (amélioration du forum), je me demandais pourquoi ne pas faire une section pour les "hackintosh" ?

1) Ce serait utile pour pas mal de monde
2) Je pense qu'il ne faut pas voir le coté négatif au contraire les gens qui veulent utiliser mac OS X sur leurs PC cherchent aussi une alternative à Windows.
3) Ce sont des passionnés qui souvent à force de bidouille et bricole connaissent le système beaucoup mieux que des personnes utilisant de vrais mac.
4) D'après la définition d'Apple, je cite : "Mac OS X, C'est ce qui fait d'un mac un mac"
Donc par définition les "hackintosh" n'existent pas vraiment et sont des mac users à part entière.

Pour toutes ces raisons il me semble normal qu'une section leurs soient dédiés (bien sur en respectant toutes les règles du forum comme pas d'incitation au piratage etc...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)

Superboy58 a dit:


> Pour toutes ces raisons il me semble normal qu'une section leurs soient dédiés (bien sur en respectant toutes les règles du forum comme pas d'incitation au piratage etc...)



C'est bien pour cette bonne raison que ce n'est pas possible puisqu'un Hackintosh C'EST du piratage.


----------



## Superboy58 (14 Août 2009)

Justement pas ! Attention aux idées reçues !

la preuve : 

The Mac OS X end-user license agreement (EULA) forbids installations of Mac OS X on "non Apple-labeled computers".[1] This EULA is not valid in EU because laws consider valid only contracts "signed" before buy.

C'est ce qu'on trouve sur OS X86 Wiki et ça explique pourquoi certains "cloneur" comme PearC ne soient pas inquiétés par Apple.

De plus cela me parait tout a fait logique puisque certain PC supportent l'installation de la version orginal de Leopard (retail) qu'on peut donc acheter tout a fait légalement.

édit : je rajoute juste ce lien pour prouver ce que j'ai dis plus haut : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/what-is-macosx/https://swdlp.apple.com/cgi-bin/Web...oadApp.woa/1079/wo/24stt3UyMfboq2tCcoi2Z0/2.5


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)

Lis la licence de Mac OS X avant de raconter n'importe quoi. 
Bref toujours est-il que pour le moment, ça n'est pas légal


----------



## Superboy58 (14 Août 2009)

Ok mais qu'est ce que te dis le bon sens ? que quand t'achète un système d'exploitation tu peux pas l'installer sur la machine de ton choix ?
C'est assez scandaleux j'espère que les procès en cours vont faire évoluer la question.

En tout cas si j'ai bien compris, une partie du forum sur ce sujet c'est pas pour demain..


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2009)

Superboy58 a dit:


> Justement pas ! Attention aux idées reçues !
> 
> la preuve :
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne sont pas inquiétés que l'on peut en conclure qu'ils sont dans leur droit.

Pour le moment, il y a  un tel flou juridique que pour affirmer que c'est légal, il faudrait en passer par une procédure de Justice. Peut-être qu'un jour on y viendra, en Europe.

Mais pour le moment, on est supposé accepter les conditions d'installation et d'utilisation de MacOS X, c'est-à-dire installer MacOS X exclusivement sur les ordinateurs Apple . Je ne pense pas trop m'avancer en disant que c'est la position du site MacGeneration.


----------



## Superboy58 (14 Août 2009)

Je comprend tout a fait la position du site lui même qui en tant que journaliste se doivent conserver une certaine réserve. Donc j'ai préféré créé un topic 

http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/avis-personnel-sur-les-hackintosh-273151.html#post5181185


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2009)

Ta gueule, et puis c'est tout.


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ta gueule, et puis c'est tout.



Oh méchant !


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2009)

Superboy58 a dit:


> Je comprend tout a fait la position du site lui même qui en tant que journaliste se doivent conserver une certaine réserve. Donc j'ai préféré créé un topic
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/avis-personnel-sur-les-hackintosh-273151.html#post5181185



c'est pas en trollan ce sujet que l'on va amélioré le forum :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Août 2009)

Dire que c'est illégal, donc que ça n'a pas sa place ici, c'est étonnant : les journalistes de MacGeneration ont pourtant fait plusieurs sujets sur les hackintosh, ainsi qu'un test en vidéo d'un PearC... 
Que c'est illégal !...


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Août 2009)

Je pense que témoigner de l'existence d'un produit illégal est une chose, donner des conseils pour le faire fonctionner en est une autre.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2009)

Ouais jul' tu déconnes là 
Tu peux tout à fait parler des méfaits sur la santé que tu ressens après l'absorption de substances illicites 
Mais tu ne peux pas dire que c'est pharm**** qui te fournis


----------



## Nûmenor (15 Août 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je pense que témoigner de l'existence d'un produit illégal est une chose, donner des conseils pour le faire fonctionner en est une autre.



tu peux développer? :mouais:
Si je te donne une arme sans te montrer comment faire sortir le petit oiseau, c'est legal??


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> tu peux développer? :mouais:
> Si je te donne une arme sans te montrer comment faire sortir le petit oiseau, c'est legal??



Pas de problème, je donne un exemple un peu moins hors sujet que le tien : la drogue, en France est illégale, je suis journaliste, je peux témoigner de son existence et des dégâts qu'elle peut produire ; je divulgue des méthodes de purification de l'héroïne , je suis hors la loi. Point final.
Le forum, qui ne te convient pas, on le sait par ailleurs, mais que tu consultes généreusement pour te sortir de tes problèmes est un forum qui respecte la loi française (voir les conditions d'utilisation)


> *Contenu des messages*
> Tout contributeur demeure propriétaire de son message et des droits de propriété intellectuelle qui y sont attachés. Les propos tenus sur ce forum, visibles publiquement, sont néanmoins publiés sous votre propre responsabilité.
> 
> Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur et au respect des personnes, notamment en matière de droit d&#8217;auteur et de droits voisins (piratage), de droit au respect de la vie privée, de diffamation, de pédophilie, d&#8217;incitation à la violence ou à la haine raciale, etc. En cas de poursuite, nous pourrons être amenés à révéler votre identité.



Le droit en vigueur dit que le hackintosh n'est pas légal, ici on ne dit pas comment le mettre en &#339;uvre point final. 

Comme je te l'ai déjà dit :
Tu arrives dans une communauté qui a ses règles et ses usages, si elle te conviennent, très bien tu y seras bien accueilli. Si elles ne te conviennent pas, cherche ailleurs une structure plus adaptée à tes besoins.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Août 2009)

Et ainsi va le progrès ?!...


----------



## Nûmenor (16 Août 2009)

Bon exemple. Mais j'ai déjà vu un article sur un magazine qui parlait d'un site de Torrent en donnant son nom. C'est un article de NewsWeek, donc ...
Ils ont peut être juste témoigner de son existence, mais je trouve ça illégal de donner son nom.


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> Bon exemple. Mais j'ai déjà vu un article sur un magazine qui parlait d'un site de Torrent en donnant son nom. C'est un article de NewsWeek, donc ...
> Ils ont peut être juste témoigner de son existence, mais je trouve ça illégal de donner son nom.



Newsweek, n'est pas assujetti aux lois françaises ce qui est les cas de Mac Generation, alors restons dans le cas de notre forum. Je ne me prononcerais pas sur ton exemple ne connaissant pas la loi américaine.


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2009)

Tout serait plus simple si le serveur de macg était sur une plate-forme offshore&#8230;


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout serait plus simple si le serveur de macg était sur une plate-forme offshore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et ainsi va le progrès ?!...


 
Oui.
Mais où ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

Par là.


Non, pas là.


là.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

Pour améliorer le forum, il faudrait rendre le bouton d'acceptation des invits à des groupes sociaux plus évident à trouver...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

Ah OK.
Merci fab'

Toi t'es un gentil nancien, ça se sent !
Hé hé.


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour améliorer le forum, il faudrait rendre le bouton d'acceptation des invits à des groupes sociaux plus évident à trouver...



ouais c'est vrai ça


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

J'vois que ça avance bien ici, le forum s'améliore


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

on attendait ton retour !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

_Partir un jour,_
_sans retour_
_oublier_
_le forum_

_Sans se retourner,_
_ne pas regretter_
_oublier tous les nioubs qu'on a croisé._


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

"qu'on a écrasé" non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Partir un jour,_
> _sans retour_
> _oublier_
> _le forum_
> ...



tantouze vas....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2009)

Je l'ai toujours dit..


----------



## Nûmenor (19 Août 2009)

C'est bien parti pour être un gros bordel ici. Eh, les modos, changez le titre du topic, mettez: Le Bar 2


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Août 2009)

Faudrait un bouton "cawa" qui lorsqu'on clique dessus, utilise le réseau wifi ou lan de la société et se connecte directement à la machine à café et ainsi lance la préparation du café. Par contre faudrait désigné un modérateur ou un admin peut importe qui vienne m'apporter mon café    

Parce que l'iPhone fait vraiment des cafés dégueux.

PS: ne me remerciez pas pour ce post constructif dont personne n'avait encore eu l'idée


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> C'est bien parti pour être un gros bordel ici. Eh, les modos, changez le titre du topic, mettez: Le Bar 2



:mouais: c'est un genre d'ordre ça ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

C'est beau comme du Montesquieu.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

Salut Grugounet, tu vas bien ?


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

Je cuits doucement.


----------



## divoli (20 Août 2009)

Pour un poisson, ce n'est généralement pas bon signe...  Mais bon, ça évitera la botriocéphalose...


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Je cuits doucement.



Ok, je met le riz à cuire alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2009)

Ne pas oublier le bouquet garni pour parfumer...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Je cuits doucement.



Pané ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> C'est bien parti pour être un gros bordel ici. Eh, les modos, changez le titre du topic, mettez: Le Bar 2



Nous sommes en août, alors ca se lache un peu. La modération, disons, est plus "coulante". Mais n'imaginez pas que c'est un état qui passera la fin du mois...


----------



## Nûmenor (20 Août 2009)

Et puis moi je vais réveiller mes neutrons


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Pour un poisson, ce n'est généralement pas bon signe...  Mais bon, ça évitera la botriocéphalose...


botriocéphalose :
              s.f. [botriocephalosis]. Parasitose intestinale due au ténia des poissons, Diphyllobothrium latum, transmis par les poissons d&#8217;eau douce, pays nordiques,* lac Léman. 
*




Vas y traite moi de suisse tant que tu y es ! 

J'vous jure, ce fil, y'a du ban qui se perd.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> La modération, disons, est plus "coulante".



C'est vrai qu'il fait chaud


----------



## tirhum (20 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il fait chaud


T'inquiètes !...
Son ventilo tourne à fond...
Et sa palette de brumisateurs vient d'arriver...


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'inquiètes !...
> Son ventilo tourne à fond...
> Et sa palette de brumisateurs vient d'arriver...



Retourne chauffer la cave, toi !


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

On s'éloigne du sujet non ?






mais bon, bientôt la fin de la recré&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> On s'éloigne du sujet non ?



Très juste, maintenant que tu es recouvert d'huile mets l'autre côté à griller, le citron est prêt


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Très juste, maintenant que tu es recouvert d'huile mets l'autre côté à griller, le citron est prêt


Gourmande !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> On s'éloigne du sujet non ?



Ah, y avait un sujet


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Gourmande !



Et encore, je n'ai pas demandé de rat saignant pour accompagner :rose:



gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, y avait un sujet



Tu as déjà oublié ? Il faut améliorer le forum. Alors, qu'est-ce que tu veux ? Une iTrooperette en minijupe ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> On s'éloigne du sujet non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a pas été trouvé encore le sujet du topic je crois


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Alors, qu'est-ce que tu veux ? Une iTrooperette en minijupe ?



:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Je cuits doucement.


pour le carré-pané surgelé, c'est plutôt conseillé





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h48 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Nous sommes en août, alors ca se lache un peu. La modération, disons, est plus "coulante". Mais n'imaginez pas que c'est un état qui passera la fin du mois...



qu'est il arrivé à webo ? c'est grave ?


----------



## Nûmenor (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour
j'ai commencé récemment à visiter MacGen depuis iTouch, donc j'utilise la version iPhone du site. 
Je suis désolé mais il y a beaucoup de chose à revoir 
- le site doit détecter automatiquement l'iTouch ou l'iPhone et afficher la version compatible.
- Le tableau de bord n'est pas affiché totalement et la présentation est à revoir.
- Pas de possibilité d'éditer ou de citer un message, ni de mettre une photo ou un lien.

si vous avez d'autres remarques, vous êtes les bienvenue


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2009)

j'ai des sites qui détecte automatiquement les iphones


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> - le site doit détecter automatiquement l'iTouch ou l'iPhone et afficher la version compatible.



je n'ai pas de souci de ce coté là... ça marche, c'est la version iphone toujours !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai commencé récemment à visiter MacGen depuis iTouch, donc j'utilise la version iPhone du site.
> Je suis désolé mais il y a beaucoup de chose à revoir
> - le site doit détecter automatiquement l'iTouch ou l'iPhone et afficher la version compatible.
> ...



T'es certain que t'as un iPhone  et pas un LG, un HTC ou un nokia ? Paske je n'ai pas ces pbms sur mon iPhone


----------



## bokeh (1 Septembre 2009)

Num a un iPod Touch 

Sinon sur l'iTouch MacG s'affiche en version mobile si je ne me déconnecte pas. Sinon effectivement il faut re-sélectionner le bon mode d'affichage...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Num a un iPod Touch



Non c'est faux, je ne possède pas ce genre de bouse


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

T'as déjà bien assez avec ta vieille bouse ATI128 soudée


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as déjà bien assez avec ta vieille bouse ATI128 soudée



Jalouse, tu voudrait bien d'un tel collector


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

çà fait bien longtemps déjà que je me suis séparé de mon iMac DV et de son ATI128 8Mo, sans regret pour passer au G5 à l'époque


----------



## Nûmenor (1 Septembre 2009)

en ce qui concerne la détection automatique de l'iTouch (bien vu bokeh ), je dois choisir la première fois la version iphone et il l'oublie plus (donc c'est manuel) et dès que je vide le cache, je dois encore une fois choisir la version iphone.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Et tu penses que c'est çà qui a améliorer le forum ? Alors que moi et mon iMacDV, le forum jeu de macg doit encore avoir quelques traces   

A l"époque j'améliorais peut-être pas le forum d'un point de vue orthographe, mais par mes critiques claires et mes analyses fines


----------



## Nûmenor (2 Septembre 2009)

tu me rappelle un certain "Sheldon" :/
On a toujours parlé des dangers d'internet, mais on a jamais parlé de la personnalité virtuelle 
On a que des gollums ici :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai des sites qui détecte automatiquement les iphones


 Le jour ou sera détecté automatiquement la présence du Mackie (comme on pourrait parler du Yeti ou du Big-Foot) directement sur site et éviter les déconvenues  avec protection des usagers et tout le toutim lors de la navigation... Genre : "Non il n'y a (presque) pas d'Aliens sur notre site, mais un Mackie connecté... Attention aux pendeloques de bave, les crottes de nez sur les boutons, les morceaux de pizzas le long des plinthes". :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

et l'ajout d'un plugin pour l'intéressé


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> On a que des gollums ici :love:



Il y a aussi bcp de trolls


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

mais heureusement peu de troopers


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2009)

La qualité, pas la quantité


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Le problème hustement c'est qu'il y a ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2009)

Entre çà ou un trognon de pom'


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Le trognon de pomme n'attire pas autant les mouches ça c'est sûr


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2009)

Ca avance bien les suggestions pour le forum je vois


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Si tu veux proposer un plugin toi aussi n'hésites pas


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca avance bien les suggestions pour le forum je vois



Oui, on essaie de trouver des idées d'amélioration


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2009)

Un membre qui veut garder l'anonymat m'a demander de poster pour lui. 

Voilà, il aimerait bien, si possible, des smilies Hello Kitty pour agrémenter ses messages. Ça serait «bien plus joli et agréable» m'a-t-il dit, avant de partir calmement, non sans avoir tenté un wheeling en vain&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2009)

Avec du rose ?


----------



## Nûmenor (2 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca avance bien les suggestions pour le forum je vois



J'en est donné une. C'est la dernière de la page précédente si tu es intéressé ^^


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un membre qui veut garder l'anonymat m'a demander de poster pour lui.
> 
> Voilà, il aimerait bien, si possible, des smilies Hello Kitty pour agrémenter ses messages. Ça serait «bien plus joli et agréable» m'a-t-il dit, avant de partir calmement, non sans avoir tenté un wheeling en vain



Je suis pour !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> J'en *est* donn*é* une. C'est la dernière de la page précédente si tu es intéressé ^^



plugin Mackie non installé ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un membre qui veut garder l'anonymat



un seul tu es sûr ? Ou ce membre parle-t-il en son nom plus celui d'un ami motard ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5202645 a dit:
			
		

> un seul tu es sûr ? Ou se membre parle-t-il en son nom plus celui d'un ami motard ?



Je ne parlerai pas. Solidarité oblige.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Ca ne devrait pas être trop difficile


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> J'en est donné une. C'est la dernière de la page précédente si tu es intéressé ^^



Non, sans façons, je m'en fous royalement.


----------



## Nûmenor (2 Septembre 2009)

Ben lock le topic, il est fait pour aider les modos. Mais si ces dernier se foutent royalement du forum ...


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2009)

Ah ben nan, y'a plein d'axes d'amélioration.

Par exemple WebOliver vient de lancer une super mode.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Wai d'abord bassou, t'as pas honte de te foutre du forum comme çà ? Prend exemple sur Numenor   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben nan, y'a plein d'axes d'amélioration.
> 
> Par exemple WebOliver vient de lancer une super mode.



Que tu ne suis pas... Je ne comprend pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un membre qui veut garder l'anonymat m'a demander de poster pour lui.
> 
> Voilà, il aimerait bien, si possible, des smilies Hello Kitty pour agrémenter ses messages. Ça serait «bien plus joli et agréable» m'a-t-il dit, avant de partir calmement, non sans avoir tenté un wheeling en vain



Pourquoi pas le repeindre en rose bonbon tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Par exemple WebOliver vient de lancer une super mode.



Meuh voyons, tu sais bien que c'est toi qui l'a lancée cette mode, mon loulou. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> plugin Mackie non installé ?



On peut le télécharger où ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

--> ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5203298 a dit:
			
		

> --> ici



Y'a un bug.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a un bug.



Non justement


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi pas le repeindre en rose bonbon tant qu'on y est ?


le goudron et les plumes ouais


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2009)

Je pense, qu'il faudrait interdire les paidai et les marocains


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je pense, qu'il faudrait interdire les paidai et les marocains


oulah c'est pas bon pour toi alors 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h23 ----------

Bon au vu de ce que propose Webo pour les looks, je pênse qu'on peut encore pousser un peut plus loin le concept. Les modérateurs des forums d'expression devront désormais avoir ce look ci :

[YOUTUBE]Skz_jGWCTC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Pour rentrer dans les forums maintenant faut être en rose et blanc


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204011 a dit:
			
		

> Pour rentrer dans les forums maintenant faut être en rose et blanc




C'est presque du Jeanne Mas.


----------



## Bladrak (3 Septembre 2009)

Un couple Rose et Vert m'a demandé de suggérer un thème Hello Kitty pour le forum (je sais pas pourquoi, ils ont pas voulu le faire eux-même)...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Ils ont déjà leur forum à eux.


----------



## Nûmenor (3 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je pense, qu'il faudrait interdire les paidai et les marocains



on devra sortir tout les deux alors


----------

